# Does anyone have a Pygmy Python?



## aoife (Apr 5, 2016)

Does anyone on here have a Pygmy Python with pics they would like to share? 

I am very interested in acquiring one 

- - - Updated - - -

Nevermind I just read in another post how rare they are, I was looking at a yearling yesterday, adorable! I might have to suss out a childrens instead.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 5, 2016)

They're not that rare, and I'm sure you'll be able to find at least several if you look around. people just don't breed them very often because the babies are tiny and can be difficult to get started. A fellow up here near Port Macquarie breeds them every year, and may still have some from last year, and they're due to be bred again in the next 3-4 months, but the babies wouldn't be ready for a few months after that. Are you able to keep them in Vic? They weren't on your list for many years if I recall.

Jamie


----------



## Smurf (Apr 5, 2016)

There's a few around. Here in SA they're on the specialist list so I have to wait a bit longer before I can apply for them its how our system works. 
There are also pygmy Stimsons aka Banded Pygmys. About the same size but a bold pattern of tan and brown.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Smurf said:


> There's a few around. Here in SA they're on the specialist list so I have to wait a bit longer before I can apply for them its how our system works.
> There are also pygmy Stimsons aka Banded Pygmys. About the same size but a bold pattern of tan and brown.



pygmy banded pythons are actually bigger than pygmy pythons (perthensis) I recently bought a pair thinking they were perthensis and found out they grow to almost the same size as stimsons.
Perthensis grow to about 51cm,pygmy banded grow to about 74cm whilst stimsons grow to about 88cm.These measurements are averages not maximums.
And yes they do have quite nice patterns


----------



## westernrocky (Apr 6, 2016)

l have yearlings ready to go and hatchlings that have had 12-15 feeds by themselves but they are still on pinkie mice even my adults only get weaner mice. WR. these are the REAL perthensis. (located in Brisbane)


----------



## Smurf (Apr 6, 2016)

dragonlover1 said:


> pygmy banded pythons are actually bigger than pygmy pythons (perthensis) I recently bought a pair thinking they were perthensis and found out they grow to almost the same size as stimsons.
> Perthensis grow to about 51cm,pygmy banded grow to about 74cm whilst stimsons grow to about 88cm.These measurements are averages not maximums.
> And yes they do have quite nice patternsView attachment 317708
> View attachment 317708



True, they are slightly bigger, but still pretty darn small. I can't even fathom how small perthensis must be when they hatch having had my first clutch of pygmy bandeds last season.... One day


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 6, 2016)

Like large earthworms...

J


----------



## westernrocky (Apr 6, 2016)

A fair % of them are only 3-4 grams on hatching, unfortuneately a lot pass away because of their size and ppl try to tough them out feeding wise like normal Morelia and this just doesn,t work "IMO". WR


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 6, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> Like large earthworms...
> 
> J



When talking to my son I call my pygmy banded pythons "worms" haha, he knows what I mean.
He also has several antaresias


----------



## littlemissleft (May 27, 2016)

We have a Pygmy Python as well as a Banded Pygmy Stimson's Python. They're both just gorgeous, our 16 Month old Pygmy Python isn't much bigger than our 4 Month old Banded Pygmy Stimson's Python. We also have a Children's Python and at 6 Months old and 65 grams she's a whopper compared to the other two!


----------



## Dustproof (May 30, 2016)

westernrocky said:


> l have yearlings ready to go and hatchlings that have had 12-15 feeds by themselves but they are still on pinkie mice even my adults only get weaner mice. WR. these are the REAL perthensis. (located in Brisbane)



My neighbour is interested in a Pygmy Python, he wants a yearling so he can be able to handle and feed it. He doesn't want banded Pygmy's and because this will be his first snake, he would like a proper Orange type colour. If you want to sell them, I have a genuine buyer here in NSW, he would like pictures if possible.

Thanks


----------



## BredliFreak (May 30, 2016)

Don't you need class 2 to keep Pygmy pythons?

Also, I would say a Pygmy banded Stimson is probably a better first snake.


----------



## Dustproof (May 30, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Don't you need class 2 to keep Pygmy pythons?
> 
> Also, I would say a Pygmy banded Stimson is probably a better first snake.



In NSW they only need a Companion license for a Pygmy Python.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 30, 2016)

There is a few people in Melbourne i know that breed them


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 31, 2016)

Dustproof said:


> In NSW they only need a Companion license for a Pygmy Python.



I can't really imagine someone with no reptile experience keeping (or being allowed to keep ) a perthensis on a companion licence


----------



## Dendrobates (May 31, 2016)

I keep both Pygmy Pythons & Pygmy Banded Pythons and breed them most years. Both species always hatch out for me at 3-4grams each, the hatchling bandeds are the easiest Antaresia I've ever kept to get feeding, and the perthensis are up there as some of the hardest. But I've always had a 100% success rate at getting them all feeding on rodents, and have never lost a hatchling due to not feeding. The perthensis growth rate seems to be slower too. 
Also all of my adult Pygmy Bandeds except for one are smaller than my adult Pygmy Pythons in length, but are heavier.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 31, 2016)

wow sounds like you have it sorted,I have spoken to/read etc. many people who have attempted perthensis and struggled and cancelled my plans to breed them.


----------



## nick_75 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi Aoife,

I have one, lovely little snake. I recommend them totally.
Here are photos of my wee beastie. One with the flash on, the other with the flash off.


----------



## bipolar_bear (Oct 27, 2016)

This might be a stupid question so I apologise in advance for that, but at such a small size what do you get them to immediately feed on? I know of someone who feeds itty bitty snakes mice tails, fuzzy end first as once that's down they can't get it back up. Do you have a similar approach? Just asking out of curiosity.


----------



## nick_75 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi Bipolar,

That question would have to be answered by a breeder but I have been told that cut up rat tails are usually used in assist feeding any small snake. I wait for an animal to be eating mouse pinkies before I buy.

Regards,
Nick


----------



## Zkprblair (Aug 30, 2017)

westernrocky said:


> l have yearlings ready to go and hatchlings that have had 12-15 feeds by themselves but they are still on pinkie mice even my adults only get weaner mice. WR. these are the REAL perthensis. (located in Brisbane)



Hi mate,
I'm interested in acquiring a Pygmy python if you still breed these?
Many thanks
Blair


----------



## Lachlan Ferry (Jan 19, 2018)

On the list for NSW the pygmy python is on it as an R1 or companion reptile but on the sites that sell them they say i require an R4 licence to own one is there someone way i can acquire one with an R1 license? (this would not be my first snake btw i have a few others atm as well)


----------



## Foozil (Jan 19, 2018)

@Lachlan Ferry - They are able to be kept on an R1 licence in NSW, the other sites may be referring to different states. I know someone who is going to be selling baby pygmy's in the next few months, if you are interested, PM me and I'll give you his details.


----------

